# New high fantasy erotica



## Marq DiMico (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi! My first collection of erotic MM short stories is up, and I thought FA would be a good place to advertise: there's beast men, dragons, elves, kink, daddy and more.

Please check out the preview for the first story in the 'look inside' feature on amazon, and if you enjoy, share it around. I'm quite new at this, so any help will definitely be appreciated!

Also open for writing collabs, collections, writing for comics etc. Let me know how I can improve!

*Link*


----------

